# Rear spoiler up at 45mph



## lovemyTT (Mar 28, 2009)

I love my rear spoiler popping up at 78mph, but does anybody know if I can change the speed setting so it comes up at about 45mph instead? I always find myself caining it to get to 78mph but this is not good all the time obviously. I know that I don't require 'lift' at that speed (45mph) as this would just be purely for me and my smile  
I don't won't to go own the route of having a fixed spoiler installed either.
The downside would be police would see me drive past them at 45mph, and give me the pull thinking I've just driven above 78mph.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

AFAIK you cannot change the speed trigger points for spoiler up or down.

But if you want it up at 45mph just press the button.


----------



## lovemyTT (Mar 28, 2009)

Not to sound too lazy, but id prefer it set at a lower speed than keep pressing the button
might be a VAGCOM setting


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Audi made the up and down speeds non negotiable (probably due to bad memories from the MkI disasters).
In fact if any thing malfunctions in the spoiler's circuitry the spoiler will automatically extend.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Senator said:


> Audi made the up and down speeds non negotiable (probably due to bad memories from the MkI disasters).
> In fact if any thing malfunctions in the spoiler's circuitry the spoiler will automatically extend.


what were the MK1 disasters?

i love my spoiler... also find myself flooring it to get to 78, and when i go past a cop.. i down button...

im also so worried that when i slow down quickly on the motorway people are so busy watching my spoiler that they smash into me!...

i have my mirror just so, so that i can see the road behind and enough of my spoiler when it raises and lowers! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

The 8N proved to be very unstable with sudden changes of direction at 100mph +.
All cars were recalled for rectification.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Interesting hearing the different views. Theoretically (officer) I would set my cruise control just below 78 to avoid it popping up!

Nothing looks more stupid than TTs driving around town at 30 with the spoiler popped up IMHO...


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

there is a reason why the speed limit in the UK is 70 miles an hour, but you got to love people who put in to print they are doing 78 plus. The fact is the spoiler should never deploy its self in the UK unless you go on a track day. Get your selfs on bendy country roads and put the spoiler up your self and have great funs showing the skill you have to drive swiftly and safely around corners and straight, i just love my TT but i love life and respect others to have there lives more

james


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

_Obviously_ I manually deployed my spoiler for asthetic reasons officer... :wink:

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

James Foote said:


> there is a reason why the speed limit in the UK is 70 miles an hour, but you got to love people who put in to print they are doing 78 plus. The fact is the spoiler should never deploy its self in the UK unless you go on a track day. Get your selfs on bendy country roads and put the spoiler up your self and have great funs showing the skill you have to drive swiftly and safely around corners and straight, i just love my TT but i love life and respect others to have there lives more
> 
> james


So you've never done over 78 on the public highway? Let he who have no sin cast the first stone etc.... :roll:


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

steve--m said:


> James Foote said:
> 
> 
> > there is a reason why the speed limit in the UK is 70 miles an hour, but you got to love people who put in to print they are doing 78 plus. The fact is the spoiler should never deploy its self in the UK unless you go on a track day. Get your selfs on bendy country roads and put the spoiler up your self and have great funs showing the skill you have to drive swiftly and safely around corners and straight, i just love my TT but i love life and respect others to have there lives more
> ...


So you've never done over 78 on the public highway? Let he who have no sin cast the first stone etc.... :roll:[/quote

i can say i do not speed, i have done many courses to drive a car well, both on a track and on the road, you can have great fun in a car on country roads were a car like the TT comes alive. Remember that most drivers dont look more than 5 meters in front of there car and at 78 miles per hour you will cover that distance in less than 1 quarter of a second, it would take you at least 105 meters to stop (26 or so car lengths). One of the biggest reason we have the death rate we do on our roads is people think that speeding is ok, it is not and i hope that you never ever have a loved on kill on the road because of a drive doing 38 in a 30 let alone 78.
I am not saying we should not have great fun with our wonderful cars, i am saying we should take care with what we do with them as some ones life if not our own may well depend on it.

have a great drive every one


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

> i can say i do not speed, i have done many courses to drive a car well, both on a track and on the road, you can have great fun in a car on country roads were a car like the TT comes alive. Remember that most drivers dont look more than 5 meters in front of there car and at 78 miles per hour you will cover that distance in less than 1 quarter of a second, it would take you at least 105 meters to stop (26 or so car lengths). One of the biggest reason we have the death rate we do on our roads is people think that speeding is ok, it is not and i hope that you never ever have a loved on kill on the road because of a drive doing 38 in a 30 let alone 78.
> I am not saying we should not have great fun with our wonderful cars, i am saying we should take care with what we do with them as some ones life if not our own may well depend on it.
> 
> have a great drive every one


Its one thing speeding in 30 and 40 zones but 78 is easily a safe motorway speed. I am 100% behind an 85 limit. Todays cars are more than capable of this. And i think people only looking 5m in front of them is either an exxageration or an extreme generalisation! I value my car and my life and know for a fact i am looking at the car in front, the other lanes, behind and as far up the road as i can see not 5 metres in front!

Daz


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

[

Its one thing speeding in 30 and 40 zones but 78 is easily a safe motor way speed. I am 100% behind an 85 limit. Todays cars are more than capable of this. And i think people only looking 5m in front of them is either an exaggeration or an extreme generalisation! I value my car and my life and know for a fact i am looking at the car in front, the other lanes, behind and as far up the road as i can see not 5 metres in front!

Daz[/quote]

Yes dan it is an average, it is not an exaggeration. It is good that you look further and know your road craft but there are problem with what you say about the 85 mph, if it is safe to do so why in countries you can travel faster than 70 on the motor ways do they have a much higher death rate.

how about this do a test, take your car on the motor way and look at all the other cars around you, as you over take them time the gap between them, do this for about an hour or so, if you can. Remember they should be traveling more than 2 seconds apart, in perfect conditions, that is a massive 62 meters apart (at 70 mph), if you travel closer than this it is impossible to get your foot of the accelerator before you hit the car in front. And lets be honest here, if people looked further ahead of them then why are there so many smashes from behind. We will never have a faster speed limit on the motor ways because the accidents would be more severe and much larger, put another way more people would die.
and please understand i am not say we are all bad drivers, far from it, i hope, but the lack of understanding of speed does concern me

james


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

I was worried when I first got mine with the 78mph limit on the spoiler and the local BiB...quick check with the works GPS kit showed it going up at 70mph 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So back on topic :roll:

Its certainly not possible to change the speed via VAGCOM, its maybe possible with VAS but this means you need to talk to your dealer. if you have a good relationship with you dealer he may let you in the workshop to play. Mines done this before.

Worth a call.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> The UK has a good record for road safety compared with most other EU countries. In 2006 it had one of the lowest road death rates in the EU, at 5.4 per 100,000 population. The UK rate was also lower than the rates for other industrialised nations such as the United States (14.3 per 100,000 population), Australia (7.8 per 100,000 population) and Japan (5.7 per 100,000 population).


I don't think our death rate is that bad in comparison with other countries, although any deaths at all is terrible. Whether one of the biggest causes is speeding is difficult to say. Certainly the pro speed camera lobby thinks it is.

To be honest I have to congratulate you if you (as you state) have never exceeded a speed limit. It is so easy to stray over 30mph as the countless holders of 3 points will testify.



> Its certainly not possible to change the speed via VAGCOM, its maybe possible with VAS but this means you need to talk to your dealer. if you have a good relationship with you dealer he may let you in the workshop to play. Mines done this before.


Thanks Tosh I had forgotten what the topic was :wink:


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

there is a company called Happydayz ltd who do a lot of this type of thing (the spelling is correct)
most speedos are out by about 5 to as much as 10 % i think, does it depend on your correct tyre pressure or some thing, sorry for being think on that one, i know mine is out by 3 mph

good luck to all

james


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

blackers said:


> > The UK has a good record for road safety compared with most other EU countries. In 2006 it had one of the lowest road death rates in the EU, at 5.4 per 100,000 population. The UK rate was also lower than the rates for other industrialised nations such as the United States (14.3 per 100,000 population), Australia (7.8 per 100,000 population) and Japan (5.7 per 100,000 population).
> 
> 
> I don't think our death rate is that bad in comparison with other countries, although any deaths at all is terrible. Whether one of the biggest causes is speeding is difficult to say. Certainly the pro speed camera lobby thinks it is.
> ...


i think we should star a new thread for this,

there are other factors as well etc seat belts, i dont know if the other countries have this law or not.

speeding in it self will not hurt you, it is what you hit that hurts and speeding reduces the time you have to react and make the impact much harsher

any way i feel as though i have take over this tread and i did not mean to be a kill joy honest. There are good reasons why i know my speed and how to drive a car and i dont really what to go into them here but i will say this, lets all have a great and safe drive spoilers up or down.

all the best to every one and sorry for taking over the tread a bit.

james


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

James,

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

James


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

James Foote said:


> there is a reason why the speed limit in the UK is 70 miles an hour, but you got to love people who put in to print they are doing 78 plus. The fact is the spoiler should never deploy its self in the UK unless you go on a track day. Get your selfs on bendy country roads and put the spoiler up your self and have great funs showing the skill you have to drive swiftly and safely around corners and straight, i just love my TT but i love life and respect others to have there lives more
> 
> james


the reason is the oil crisis...nothing to do with safety. Before then our motorways were unlimited...


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Blanchie said:


> I was worried when I first got mine with the 78mph limit on the spoiler and the local BiB...quick check with the works GPS kit showed it going up at 70mph 8)


Intereting as the speed shown on my GPS and the speedo on the TT are actually almost identical. Generally only 2 mpg difference regardless of the speed.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

We had a session on spoiler performance a while ago as I still see water droplets at 80 on the top surface. I wish it remained down all the time, I think it is a tad embarrising when your doing 80 and a white van passes you, IMO it looks a bit silly. At 45 it would be well ------.


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

james[/quote]

the reason is the oil crisis...nothing to do with safety. Before then our motorways were unlimited...[/quote]

you are joking, speed has nothing to do with safety, when did you pass your test let alone an advanced driving test, next you will be telling me the more you drink the better you drive. i have been told some excuses in my time.
i include the true answer to why 70 was introduce from government papers

Q: When was the 70 mph motorway speed limit introduced in Britain?

A: The 70 mph National Speed Limit was introduced as a temporary measure in December 1965. It is often blamed on Barbara Castle, but at the time the Minister of Transport was Tom Fraser.

The reason given was a spate of serious accidents in foggy conditions, but it is often claimed that the MoT had been alarmed by AC Cars testing their latest Cobra on the M1 at speeds up to 180 mph.

It was confirmed as a permanent limit in 1967, by which time Barbara Castle (a non-driver) had become Minister of Transport.There was surprisingly little debate at the time: the fact that the average family car of the time could only just exceed 70 mph perhaps had something to do with this.

It should be noted that this limit applied to all previously "derestricted" roads, not only motorways.

i also include from Government paper the proposal to have an 80 mph limit

LORD WINTERBOTTOM My Lords, the point is that very concrete evidence has shown that a drop in the upper speed limit in America from 80 m.p.h. to 70 m.p.h. has cut the accident rate three times. I think this is incontrovertible evidence in favor of the lower speed limit.

i really do think this make my point now

This tread is about the spoiler on the car and got a bit side tracked and is not a good idea to start this up again,

i wish you all well

james


----------



## chrisdhall (Jan 26, 2010)

andya said:


> Before then our motorways were unlimited...


Indeed they were! There was a bad high speed accident, so the limit was introduced.

In true British knee-jerk reaction to any incident, the fact it occured in thick fog was conveniently ignored!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

So ! the price of cheese has gone up again !!!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> So ! the price of cheese has gone up again !!!! :roll: :roll:


I blame Barbara Castle....


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

i wonder what weight of cheese you would need to stop the spoiler from coming up, i will tell you one thing i have been waved at with a spoiler, that or it was a malfunction LOL

james xx


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

if its a good stilton probably not a lot!! but no crackers, gets crumbs down the back of the seats !!! :x :x :x


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> So back on topic :roll:
> 
> Its certainly not possible to change the speed via VAGCOM, its maybe possible with VAS but this means you need to talk to your dealer. if you have a good relationship with you dealer he may let you in the workshop to play. Mines done this before.
> 
> Worth a call.


Afraid VAS cannot address it either Tosh, according to Audi's _Service Study Program 993703 Audi TT Running Gear_.
It you want your spoiler to come up earlier and stay up longer get a R8.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can always press the button


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

newt said:


> We had a session on spoiler performance a while ago as I still see water droplets at 80 on the top surface. I wish it remained down all the time, I think it is a tad embarrising when your doing 80 and a white van passes you, IMO it looks a bit silly. At 45 it would be well ------.


Don't worry about.
Just feel sorry for the R8 guys, theirs comes up at 60mph and goes down at 20.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> You can always press the button


What is it about you wallsendmag?
You always want to take the simple...and sensible..way out.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Senator said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You can always press the button
> ...


But brittan said that, second post and half a world ago, before Barbara Castle and...........

Oh, fcuk it! [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sometimes people just need telling twice


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

If people wouldn't hijack threads you wouldn't have to wade through the speeding dross to find the meat.


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

i have not high jack a tread i replied to what was said to me, i also said it would be better to have this on a new thread

and speeding is not a dross subject, people flippant reaction to it is how ever

again i will say this is about a spoiler on a car so lets leave it that way


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

James Foote said:


> i have not high jack a tread i replied to what was said to me, i also said it would be better to have this on a new thread
> 
> and speeding is not a dross subject, people flippant reaction to it is how ever
> 
> again i will say this is about a spoiler on a car so lets leave it that way


It wasn't about you James, however any subject is dross if it has no bearing on the OP.
If you use the Search facility much you will know how frustrating this can be.


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

i apologies to you, i am very sorry

i wish you well


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

James Foote said:


> i apologies to you, i am very sorry
> 
> i wish you well


No need to be sorry. 
Your views and opinions are important.
BTW Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He's been here 10 months already :wink:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> He's been here 10 months already :wink:


We've been here before.
He hasn't posted much.
I lurked here for a couple of years before I even joined.
I think sometimes we forget that the vast majority of views in forums such as this are lurkers who never join and thus never post.
We've just the sideshow participants. 

At the time of this post we have twice as many lurkers as members viewing 46/24


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

have i been here 10 months

i say some thing when i have some thing to give as i think most people do, it is not easy for most people to come to any forum and start chatting, but this site is great, i have had some great help from people and i hope have give some too. My advice would be to any one it is ok to look but if you have some thing to say then say it, why not, with out people chatting there would be no forum.

i wish you all well and happy driving


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

James Foote said:


> have i been here 10 months
> 
> i say some thing when i have some thing to give as i think most people do, it is not easy for most people to come to any forum and start chatting, but this site is great, i have had some great help from people and i hope have give some too. My advice would be to any one it is ok to look but if you have some thing to say then say it, why not, with out people chatting there would be no forum.
> 
> i wish you all well and happy driving


Posts: 20
Joined: 18 May 2009 22:14


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

Posts: 20
Joined: 18 May 2009 22:14[/quote]

not to shaw in what is your point here mate, is it i should of posted more, i post if i can help some one or i have some thing to say, i dont see a problem with this, or am i wrong


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Your last question was "have i been here 10 months " I have copied the text as seen without the various grammar corrections. :wink:


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

i understand sorry for being a bit thick there LOL


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Regardless ........if I want to welcome him I have and I will in future.
Not too sure why all the aggro either.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,

I AM new - I picked up my Deep Sea Blue TDI S-Line SE on Saturday morning and I have to say I'm very pleased with it. My (long suffering) wife on the other hand WILL kill me if I say "The spoiler is up.... now!" one more time.

And when do you stop looking at the reactions of other drivers when it deploys? I am seriously going to tail-end someone if I don't stop doing it soon.

Also - at the risk of going OT, what exactly is it with TT's and carbon fibre gee-gaws. £250 for a glued-on carbon lip spoiler (maybe...) or £350 for a replacement carbon fibre spoiler blade (probably not)?


----------



## 675triple (Apr 30, 2009)

andya said:


> Nothing looks more stupid than TTs driving around town at 30 with the spoiler popped up IMHO...


So its not just me who thinks that then... :wink:


----------

